# Do you strip the bed?  Do you tip cleaning staff?



## clifffaith (Jul 5, 2016)

This subject came up on the Worldmark Facebook page.  Would never in a million years have occurred to us to strip the bed when leaving a timeshare.   We start the dishwasher and take the trash out (as long as it isn't a major hike to the big trash bins).  We toss dirty towels in the bathtub.  That's it.  And tipping?  At Worldmarks in particular there is no such thing as a midweek tidy, so it would never occur to us to tip like we do on the rare occasion we stay in a hotel where we are getting daily (if we allow them in) service.  Cliff got jumped on and snidely asked if he tipped in restaurants when he indicated he wouldn't tip the cleaning folks at a Worldmark timeshare.


----------



## NHTraveler (Jul 5, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> This subject came up on the Worldmark Facebook page.  Would never in a million years have occurred to us to strip the bed when leaving a timeshare.   We start the dishwasher and take the trash out (as long as it isn't a major hike to the big trash bins).  We toss dirty towels in the bathtub.  That's it.  And tipping?  At Worldmarks in particular there is no such thing as a midweek tidy, so it would never occur to us to tip like we do on the rare occasion we stay in a hotel where we are getting daily (if we allow them in) service.  Cliff got jumped on and snidely asked if he tipped in restaurants when he indicated he wouldn't tip the cleaning folks at a Worldmark timeshare.



We tip the same whether it is daily service, mid-week service of none at all.  Someone has to go in the unit to clean it up once we leave.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 5, 2016)

Most timeshares have an info. sheet, or binder, that lists the check-out procedures, and we do whatever it asks.

We tip $20 per week, and when possible, I hand the housekeeper the tip to be sure she gets it.

We are neat people so we never leave a mess, but I feel like housekeeping works very hard, for little pay, and I like to tip them, simply because I can.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 5, 2016)

We don't strip beds, but do follow the check out instructions- if provided. Usually, that's start dishwasher, towels in tub. Take out trash. We tip $20/week.

Jim


----------



## am1 (Jul 5, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Most timeshares have an info. sheet, or binder, that lists the check-out procedures, and we do whatever it asks.
> 
> We tip $20 per week, and when possible, I hand the housekeeper the tip to be sure she gets it.
> 
> We are neat people so we never leave a mess, but I feel like housekeeping works very hard, for little pay, and I like to tip them, simply because I can.



That is very generous.  I try to tip well as well.  I figure a lot of people do not bother to tip at all.  So even with generous tippers they still make very little.  

Will peoples tipping habits change when wages go to $12 - $15 an hour?

My kids are messy and what I (my wife) find annoying is that there are no cleaning supplies in the room.  It is not easy to clean up after two 3 year olds with what is provided.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 5, 2016)

Strip bed no, start dishes yes, take trash out or at minimum pick up everything that ought to be thrown away and put into trash, tip yes.


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2016)

We always check for instructions. We have only been to one resort that asked for the beds to be stripped. We do the dishes and take out the garbage and towels are put in a pile or in the basket provided. We tip $25 a week and we try to give it to the housekeepers but sometimes we leave it in the unit. Our home resort has envelopes in the unit for housekeepering tips.


----------



## MabelP (Jul 5, 2016)

We leave the unit in great shape and tip $20.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 5, 2016)

We don't strip the beds, but we don't leave trash strewn about. We do tip---usually $10 per bedroom, plus a little if the kitchen saw significant use.

I don't really care what the underlying wage is.  The person who cleans my toilets is welcome to a little something extra.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 5, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> We are neat people so we never leave a mess, but I feel like housekeeping works very hard, for little pay, and I like to tip them, simply because I can.



Same here. 
I tip whatever I have on hand in smaller bills - usually at least $5

I have stripped beds but I know that's unusual. I would not expect normal people to do it. I do it sometimes because I actually worked as a motel housekeeper for a couple years when I was a teenager.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 6, 2016)

Don't strip beds unless they require it.  Try to keep things tidy--collect trash, clean up kitchen and start the dishwasher if there is one.  If we have daily maid service as in MX, we tip on a daily basis, normally ~$5 a unit.  If we only have service end of week, we'd leave closer to $20 as others do.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 6, 2016)

We put the dishes in the dishwasher and turn it on.

Towels in tub.  Linens remain on bed.

We leave $15 - $30 depending on size of our unit.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 6, 2016)

We strip the beds, it just makes things a bit easier for them.

We don't tip though. Housekeeping staff receive a wage, they're already paid for cleaning my room. No-one has ever tipped me for doing my job.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 6, 2016)

Oddly, we kind of strip the bed when we check in where ever we go, to check for the what-ever's. We have found some pretty gross items including bed bugs.

We do tip maids at the timeshares but not at motels and vrob type rentals. We tip more in Mexico and less in the USA. 

Bill


----------



## chellej (Jul 6, 2016)

We follow instructions and usually do not tip.....I expect a clean room.  If we get exceptional service, for instance in Mexico we had daily maid service and the maid left a fresh flower and made sure all the supplied items were replenished, we tipped $3-4/day


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 6, 2016)

I generally don't tip in the USA, but do tip consistently and generously when traveling in countries where that is expected.  That's based on my perceptions of cultural norms. 

After my second or third visit in Latin America, spending time observing in some less-touristy locales, it suddenly dawned on me that tipping for services provided was a form of income distribution.  If you are wealthy (and in most countries any visiting Norte Americano is almost assuredly wealthy by local standards) it is expected that you will receive services from other members and will tip for those services.  

Shining shoes, for example. My perception is that wearing leather shoes, marks a person as wealthy.  And culturally, if a person can afford to wear leather shoes, as a matter of personal pride that person will want the shoes to be clean - if not, what is the point in wearing leather shoes? Going around with dirty leather shoes is comparable to walking around with mustard and ketchup stains on a white shirt. So if you visit the mercados, there will often be dedicated shoe shine stands.  And in many areas there will be ubiquitous niños pobres in the parques and plazas, begging to shine shoes.  In any case, there will be the expecation to tip for services provided. If someone can afford to wear leather shoes, that person should be able to tip.

Or, consider the restroom?  There will often be a person who is handing out towels or providing other minor services.  There is an expectation of a tip for the service provided.

Since the government in most of these states doesn't provide welfare, the burden of providing subsistence falls back to those who are wealthy.  And while I don't think of myself as wealthy in the US, once I venture outside the US that picture changes.  And I adjust my behavior accordingly, trying to adapt my behavior to the locale where I am, and not expecting the local culture to adapt to my customs. To gringos, it seems as if there is always someone with a handout, expecting to be paid for some trivia activity.  But in the prism of local norms, that might not be the case at all.  

That's how I see it, and I said my piece. You can agree, disagree, or find some space in between.  Each of us needs to find the spot where we are comfortable, and be content there.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2016)

*I don't tip maids/cleaners*

I don't tip for maid service (unless it's out of the ordinary clean) as I own a vacation rental and I pay $75 for each cleaning after a guest is gone.   It takes about 1 1/2 - 2 hours for a typical clean for our 2/2 but may take more if guests were 'less than neat'.   I do give instructions on what the guests should do (put trash in trash chute, put used towels in bathtub or kitchen sink, etc.).   I used to have people strip beds (I called it the sheet shake) mostly so they didn't leave anything in/on the bed when they left.   My cleaner has asked me to have them NOT do that as it messes up her system a bit so I stopped asking them to do that (some people do it anyway).  I also ask them to wash and put dishes, pans, etc. away but if they can't do that, at least put them in the dishwasher and start it.   If they do it that way, I suggest that they leave a few bucks on the counter for the cleaner to put them away (have no clue if people do this).

So -- at $75 for 2 hours; that's a decent wage.    I'm going to suggest that you check your financial report that comes out when you get your annual bill and see what your resort has put aside for 'cleaning'.   If the cleaners are not getting at least half in their paychecks of what is charged (the rest being payroll taxes, benefits, etc.) then your management company is profiting yet again.   And off the backs of the maids/cleaners.   Hmmmmmm.   Probably 80% (or more) of the companies do it.   That's on top of their management fee.   We had a management company at our year round place that was charging owners about $50-70 for a clean (years ago) and was paying $10-12/hour for the cleaners.  Absurd.

Management companies rely on people leaving tips so they don't have to pay their cleaners a reasonable wage.   It's a spiral.   They can't get anyone to clean because the wages are so low so they take 'anyone' who doesn't do a good job.   No one wants to leave a tip for THAT!   Resort goes down in ratings.   Management cries the blues.

A clean condo/unit is the first line of ratings.  Management should pay accordingly.    Tipping only let's them continue to do what they do.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 6, 2016)

We don't strip the beds. We do put towels in the tub/shower, throw out the trash, and tip $20 for a weekly 2BR stay.

We also leave non-perishable food and alcohol on the counter with a note.  When I'm flying back and can't bring stuff back, I feel better about leaving it for the housekeeping staff instead of throwing it away.  They do keep this stuff.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 6, 2016)

We also do what the check out instructions say to do.  In the past some have asked to strip beds so we do that.  Dishes are clean before we leave so no, we do not start dishwasher.

Mid week cleans we leave $5.  At check out we leave $10 for a 1br and $20 for a two if we use both bedrooms and both bath.  Sometimes we get a 2br but stay out of the second Br and second bath so tip as a 1br.


----------



## geekette (Jul 6, 2016)

am1 said:


> Will peoples tipping habits change when wages go to $12 - $15 an hour?



Only for those already in the habit of inquiring as to what hourly wage hk gets currently.  

For me, it doesn't matter.  I never base a gratuity on what I assume a person's wage to be as it's immaterial to the service I receive.  I don't decrease my tip in a restaurant because it seems busy that night, and don't increase it when we're the only table.  

A tip is isolated to the facts of service to me, not any kind of larger framework or varying parameters to logic through.


----------



## geekette (Jul 6, 2016)

I follow check out procedures at a minimum and may do more.  I tip if we create extra work or if we have asked for and received anything special, so normally not.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2016)

Always did for many years at the request of the resort and left the sheets and towels by the door for quick pick-up by housekeeping staff; but then the resort reversed itself and made a point of putting it in writing for us not to strip the beds on check-out. That be Smuggs. I never leave a tip there as there is no services during the week.

However, at Pollard Brook- we also do not strip the beds- but we do leave a tip because the staff stops by several times a week to change out towels and throw garbage and also changes the sheets and cleans mid-week. Asks if we need anything, etc. Usually give $20.

Both resorts request the dishwasher be run upon leaving, which we always oblige, as well as garbage thrown and towels in the tub.

I am a clean freak anyway. I am usually wiping things down during the week, sweeping the floors, etc. I joke that often I leave the place almost in better shape then when we left! I am right on top of the maintenance issues and will call for every little thing to be fixed. 

For example- somehow there was bird poop on two lampshades in the living room this past June. I assumed when they put the new carpeting down that they might have had the balcony door open and a bird flew in (both lampshades are near the balcony door). They immediately came up with 2 new lampshades. I am not sure that other owners/.exchanger/renters would bother calling about things like this. Heck- I will call if a bulb is out, wasps on the balcony, water stains on the ceiling- whatever. I treat the place like my home.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 6, 2016)

do you tip the guy that comes out to change the lightbulb, replace things, etc?   
I have been reading a lot about people stripping the beds to ensure the sheets are changed for the next guest.   Gross as that may sound, there is a lot of evidence that sheets have not been changed between check out and check in.
I tip if anyone comes in for any reason, but I have stopped tipping at end of week.   My resort charges a $90 cleaning fee for each reservation, I feel that is enough.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 6, 2016)

rapmarks said:


> do you tip the guy that comes out to change the lightbulb, replace things, etc?
> I have been reading a lot about people stripping the beds to ensure the sheets are changed for the next guest.   Gross as that may sound, there is a lot of evidence that sheets have not been changed between check out and check in.
> I tip if anyone comes in for any reason, but I have stopped tipping at end of week.   My resort charges a $90 cleaning fee for each reservation, I feel that is enough.



Yes, we have found dirty sheets more than a few times at motels, most recently it was a nice major brand chain with hair and makeup on the linens. 

We have found bedbugs twice. They are easy to see near the top of the bed.

The worst things we found in motel beds were blood on the mattress pad and an empty syringe tucked in between the mattress. So far, the timeshares have been very clean, especially our timeshares in Mexico and our Worldmark.

Bill


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Most timeshares have an info. sheet, or binder, that lists the check-out procedures, and we do whatever it asks.
> 
> We tip $20 per week, and when possible, I hand the housekeeper the tip to be sure she gets it.
> 
> We are neat people so we never leave a mess, but I feel like housekeeping works very hard, for little pay, and I like to tip them, simply because I can.



I have only stayed in VSE timeshares and I never knew there was a checkout expectation sheet.  I will have to look for it.  

I worked as a hotel maid when I was a teenager, so I think I leave the unit pretty cleaned up. (I wish they all had recycle bins as well.)  I have trained DH to do the same.  Until you have to clean up after total slobs you have no appretiation for the job. 

At $2300/unit/wk for maintenance fees, they should pay the housekeeping/grounds crew/maintenance staff a livable wage.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2016)

If there is an instruction list on what to do at check out, we follow that.  If not, we will take out the trash and run the dishwasher.

I don't think we routinely tip, at least we didn't in years past.  I honestly don't remember what we've done in timeshares lately.  We've been staying in quite a few hotels more recently and we generally do tip there if it's more than just an overnight stay.  Remembering whether we've tipped, or not, is not high of my list of things I need to keep in my memory bank.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 6, 2016)

Luanne said:


> If there is an instruction list on what to do at check out, we follow that.  If not, we will take out the trash and run the dishwasher.
> 
> I don't think we routinely tip, at least we didn't in years past.  I honestly don't remember what we've done lately.



Maybe you need to include some fish to your diet. I cant remember which ones.  It might be tuna or salmon that helps memory.

Bill


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2016)

easyrider said:


> Maybe you need to include some fish to your diet. I cant remember which ones.  It might be tuna or salmon that helps memory.
> 
> Bill



I clarified for you since you seem so concerned with my memory.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 6, 2016)

Surprised at all the comments about an info sheet that tells you how to leave your unit upon departure.  We rarely trade since we love the locations our DRI and WMK timeshares offer, and they have no info sheets.  However now that info sheets have been brought up I recall seeing one in either Scotland or Southern England about 12 years ago.  They wanted me to run the vacuum. Haven't vacuumed myself at home in over 30 years unless we have had an accident; so if I spill the sugar bowl I'll run it , otherwise not happening.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 6, 2016)

We always run the dishwasher and take out the trash and recycling.  We usually leave $10 - $20 depending on the unit size.
We also tip housekeeping at hotels AND the employees who take care of the breakfast area where complimentary breakfast is included in the room rate.
I amazes me that most people think it's normal to tip valets or bell stewards, but yet they don't tip housekeeping.  Why not?? Housekeeping does far more to earn that tip than getting your car or bringing your luggage to the room.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 6, 2016)

Luanne said:


> If there is an instruction list on what to do at check out, we follow that.  If not, we will take out the trash and run the dishwasher.


Yes, there are often instructions to run the dishwasher and and leave towels in the tub or similar. I follow any directions I see, but I don't go crazy with it. If I forget something oh well. I have never been charged extra for anything like that.



easyrider said:


> Maybe you need to include some fish to your diet. I cant remember which ones.  It might be tuna or salmon that helps memory.


I think you're thinking about Omega 3s. Those are available in supplement form or you can eat walnuts or flaxseeds. No need to eat fishes.

Also, B12 can be helpful for memory. If you need B12 then the best option is a supplement.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> Surprised at all the comments about an info sheet that tells you how to leave your unit upon departure.  We rarely trade since we love the locations our DRI and WMK timeshares offer, and they have no info sheets.  However now that info sheets have been brought up I recall seeing one in either Scotland or Southern England about 12 years ago.  They wanted me to run the vacuum. Haven't vacuumed myself at home in over 30 years unless we have had an accident; so if I spill the sugar bowl I'll run it , otherwise not happening.



The info sheets aren't all that common. But some places do provide them.  At minimum most places want you to empty trash and run the dishwasher (if there is one).

I don't think I've ever seen instructions to leave towels in the tub, and usually we just leave them in the bathroom wherever they ended up.  Sometimes I'll leave the ones we've used in a pile on the floor.


----------



## geekette (Jul 6, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> Haven't vacuumed myself at home in over 30 years unless we have had an accident; so if I spill the sugar bowl I'll run it , otherwise not happening.



Holy crap!  30 years??


----------



## geekette (Jul 6, 2016)

*inventory sheets*

It occurs to me that it has been many years since I've had to "take inventory" at check-in.   Is anyone still finding that practice?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2016)

geekette said:


> Holy crap!  30 years??



This just means that she has a housekeeper - not that her floor hasn't been vacuumed in 30 years.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> This just means that she has a housekeeper - not that her floor hasn't been vacuumed in 30 years.



Also means I have a high tolerance for cat fur wafting around since I have four fur children and housekeeper only comes every other Friday.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 6, 2016)

I asked housekeeper at a big hotel.  Most housekeepers make between minimum wage and ten an hour.   They are allowed 20 minutes for a hotel room.    They rarely get a tip. she couldn't guess how long it would take for a timeshare room.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2016)

geekette said:


> It occurs to me that it has been many years since I've had to "take inventory" at check-in.   Is anyone still finding that practice?



Oh gosh, I remember taking inventory every time we stayed at our timeshare at Maui Hill.  It was just about the first thing we'd do.   But now we just kind of figure out what might be missing as we go along.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2016)

rapmarks said:


> do you tip the guy that comes out to change the lightbulb, replace things, etc?
> I have been reading a lot about people stripping the beds to ensure the sheets are changed for the next guest.   Gross as that may sound, there is a lot of evidence that sheets have not been changed between check out and check in.
> I tip if anyone comes in for any reason, but I have stopped tipping at end of week.   My resort charges a $90 cleaning fee for each reservation, I feel that is enough.



No I do not. I feel we pay maintenance fees and these things should be taken care of. Everything should be in working order. And-if anything is missing- even so much as a placemat- I call! LOL!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 6, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Oh gosh, I remember taking inventory every time we stayed at our timeshare at Maui Hill.  It was just about the first thing we'd do.   But now we just kind of figure out what might be missing as we go along.



I do, too. But now I do the same. I can usually tell what is missing if anything. Matter of fact, I don't think I have seen the inventory list in our unit in quite some time.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> I do, too. But now I do the same. I can usually tell what is missing if anything. Matter of fact, I don't think I have seen the inventory list in our unit in quite some time.



What I'm finding is that many times things you "think" should be part of the unit inventory (tea kettle, bar-be-que tools, oven broiler pan) are things you need to request.  Most of the time this is listed somewhere, but sometimes it's guess work.  Is the item missing?  Is the item something available only by special request?


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 6, 2016)

geekette said:


> Holy crap!  30 years??


I'm assuming someone else does the vacuuming in her home.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2016)

A bit off-topic but related to missing items:  I don't usually report missing items, unless it's something major, but on our recent Kauai stay, the previous guest set a hot pot on the patio table and melted a huge deep, round spot in it, and the table top was badly warped and wouldn't sit flat in the frame.  They turned the clear plastic top over to try to hide it.  

I had maintenance come out, because I didn't want to get blamed for it.  To my surprise, the guy said it happens a lot.

What kind of idiot sets a hot pan directly on the table - any table?  Do people cook at home so little these days that they don't understand the most basic things?


----------



## am1 (Jul 6, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> Also means I have a high tolerance for cat fur wafting around since I have four fur children and housekeeper only comes every other Friday.



Wow we have all tile floor and only own a handheld vacumn but the floor gets swept and mopped every day.  I could not imagine going two weeks with out the floor being cleaned.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2016)

am1 said:


> Wow we have all tile floor and only own a handheld vacumn but the floor gets swept and mopped every day.  I could not imagine going two weeks with out the floor being cleaned.



Who sweeps and mops it?

I think having toddlers on the floor makes a difference - adults are not down on their hands and knees.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2016)

am1 said:


> Wow we have all tile floor and only own a handheld vacumn but the floor gets swept and mopped every day.  I could not imagine going two weeks with out the floor being cleaned.



I can. 

We have house keepers come in every three weeks.  I rarely clean the floors in between.


----------



## pittle (Jul 6, 2016)

Back to the original question - we do not strip the beds, but do tip the housekeepers whenever they come.  We go to Puerto Vallarta more than anywhere.  And at most resorts there, housekeepers come daily and if they come before noon, we have tips on the unmade beds.  If they have not arrived before noon, we put the Do Not Disturb sign on the door because we generally are having lunch and will hang out on the balcony in the afternoon.  Some days we just put that on the door and make our bed early in the morning - we have lots of towels and would just as soon they not come.  We enjoy our privacy.  We tend to leave more for whomever has to do the "flip" clean on the day we leave.  We know they do a lot more than a daily clean.  In pesos, it comes to between $25-35 USD per week.  We just consider that as part of our vacation expense.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> What kind of idiot sets a hot pan directly on the table - any table?  Do people cook at home so little these days that they don't understand the most basic things?



Maybe they are so used to having granite / stone countertops and tables that they simply forget?

Kurt


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2016)

PigsDad said:


> Maybe they are so used to having granite / stone countertops and tables that they simply forget?
> 
> Kurt



This is your basic, clear plastic patio table top - I can't imagine how you could forget.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> This is you basic, clear plastic patio table top - I can't imagine how you could forget.



Maybe they thought it was glass.


----------



## am1 (Jul 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Who sweeps and mops it?
> 
> I think having toddlers on the floor makes a difference - adults are not down on their hands and knees.



Maid 5 days a week, wife, wifes teenage cousin who lives with us or a few other regulars.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2016)

That makes a difference - most people don't have help 5 days a week.  It would become tiresome for one person to do every day.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Maybe they thought it was glass.



Would you sit a hot pot, directly on a glass patio table?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Would you sit a hot pot, directly on a glass patio table?



Well, I wouldn't.  But some people might.  Of course as you've already discovered some people will set it directly on a plastic one.   Did the timeshare have hot pads?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Well, I wouldn't.  But some people might.  Of course as you've already discovered some people will set it directly on a plastic one.   Did the timeshare have hot pads?



Yes - the large woven basket type, right out on the counter in plain sight.


----------



## am1 (Jul 6, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> That makes a difference - most people don't have help 5 days a week.  It would become tiresome for one person to do every day.



I guess a benefit of living in a small house.  Regardless of it being tiresome or not I do not want a dirty house.  Even when we are not home we still get the house cleaned a few times a week.  Obviously with extras done but still like the main stuff to be looked after.


----------



## Elan (Jul 6, 2016)

Always empty the trash.  Always put linens in the tub.  Always run the dishwasher. Typically strip bed.  Usually run vacuum myself midweek.  Don't tip.  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 6, 2016)

geekette said:


> It occurs to me that it has been many years since I've had to "take inventory" at check-in.   Is anyone still finding that practice?



The only one lately is my TS at Daytona Beach Shores.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 6, 2016)

easyrider said:


> Maybe you need to include some fish to your diet. I cant remember which ones.  It might be tuna or salmon that helps memory.
> 
> Bill



Too funny! And I'm sure it was a total joke that you tell someone how to help their memory but can't remember the cure.:hysterical:


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 7, 2016)

PigsDad said:


> Maybe they are so used to having granite / stone countertops and tables that they simply forget?
> 
> Kurt



I have granite counter tops at home and at the timeshare and I never put hot or cold stuff or whatever on them without a trivet or cloth underneath. Yes- right- even cold stuff. I am fanatical about protecting them from chips and scratches and spills and any possible damage.

Our timeshare voted to eliminate providing the cloth napkins and placemats. The napkins I could see, but I argued for the placemats to protect the wooden table from damage (of course, if people would use them). They decided to replace the cloth placemats with plastic ones which can just be wiped down as opposed to having to be washed. A good compromise.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 7, 2016)

am1 said:


> I guess a benefit of living in a small house.  Regardless of it being tiresome or not I do not want a dirty house.  Even when we are not home we still get the house cleaned a few times a week.  Obviously with extras done but still like the main stuff to be looked after.



I clean our 2500 square foot home every other weekend (as I am working full time)- vacuum and 3 bathrooms and light dusting. Maybe mop once per month or every two months as it is just my husband and I and no pets now (which make a HUGE difference). I consider it an addition to my weeks' exercise routine. Takes me at least 4 hours.

I clean BEFORE we leave for our vacations as well.

People always ask me why I am cleaning as the house looks clean. I tell them it is clean because I clean it! LOL! 

I am a neat freak anyway. Everything in it's place and all that. I hate a dirty or messy house! My home is my retreat. Just like our timeshare is.

I was just recently wondering how long I will be able to keep cleaning it as I am getting older. I guess when I retire I will have more time and energy to do it, and hopefully my health, but will be even older still. Hopefully we will be able to downsize at some point.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 7, 2016)

The first couple of times we had timesharing units, they had instructions for how to leave the unit.  Both asked that the beds be stripped.  I almost always strip the beds.  It takes me almost no time and it saves a bit of effort for housekeeping.  I also leave a $20 tip, almost always.  I felt bad when I forgot.  It is the least expensive part of our vacation and it's given to the person who physically works the hardest and probably gets paid the least.


----------



## cerralee (Jul 7, 2016)

On our last visit to our timeshare we actually had to do quite a bit of cleaning before we felt comfortable using the unit.  As the timeshare is pet friendly someone before us had left a large amount of pet fur around the unit and we were aware that it is only weekly housekeeping at the end of the stay.  

Swept and ran the vacuum, then went to rest on the bed where we found sand between the sheets and bedspread.  We always take the bedspreads off and just use the sheets.  It had been a long ride with more traffic than we had expected and just did not have the energy to complain.  I also noticed that the information sheet they left had changed and not only did the dishes have to be cleaned but replaced in the spots as when you got to the unit. If not they say they will charge $25 dollars to your account.  And for this I pay a pretty hefty maintenace fee.  Just too beat to complain.  Needless to say we did not tip.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 7, 2016)

cerralee said:


> On our last visit to our timeshare we actually had to do quite a bit of cleaning before we felt comfortable using the unit.  As the timeshare is pet friendly someone before us had left a large amount of pet fur around the unit and we were aware that it is only weekly housekeeping at the end of the stay.
> 
> Swept and ran the vacuum, then went to rest on the bed where we found sand between the sheets and bedspread.  We always take the bedspreads off and just use the sheets.  It had been a long ride with more traffic than we had expected and just did not have the energy to complain.  I also noticed that the information sheet they left had changed and not only did the dishes have to be cleaned but replaced in the spots as when you got to the unit. If not they say they will charge $25 dollars to your account.  And for this I pay a pretty hefty maintenace fee.  Just too beat to complain.  Needless to say we did not tip.



That is really bad.  In that case, I would have made a complaint.  It sounds like you did a lot of work but didn't have the energy to complain.  It almost sounds like they forgot to clean that unit.


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 7, 2016)

Going back to the original post, I would probably not strip the beds unless it were in the instruction sheet as to what to do when leaving the timeshare. (And that has happened and we have complied.) I do leave a tip of $10-$20. Compared to the cost of the trip, incidental, and, I figure that amount of money will mean far more to the people cleaning the unit than it will for me. They are not getting rich cleaning rooms.



cerralee said:


> ...  I also noticed that the information sheet they left had changed and not only did the dishes have to be cleaned but replaced in the spots as when you got to the unit. If not they say they will charge $25 dollars to your account.  ...


Now that would irritate me. As often as not, we are on our way to catch a fairly early plane flight when we leave. Waiting for the dishwasher to finish would require us to get up an hour earlier than what is already an early hour.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 7, 2016)

So this is a first.  Here we are after one night at the DRI resort in Ramona , CA and Carmen just knocked on our door to introduce herself, ask if we needed anything tidied up, and hand us a card with her name on it.  So now we can put a face to our tip, or lack thereof.  Presumably if we hadn't been here she would have tidied.  

Makes me think this resort is more like a hotel, which makes sense because otherwise I have no idea why there would be a timeshare here.  Maybe when Julian (45 minutes away) is in the midst of apple picking season they do some business, maybe some folks in San Diego come here for a few spa days, but I can't imagine we'll ever be back this way from our home in Los Angeles.   Cliff is still sitting in front of the computer in his pajamas after 2pm, seemingly oblivious to my growling stomach.  We'll take the 15 minute drive into town to get something to eat and hit Julian tomorrow.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 7, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> So this is a first.  Here we are after one night at the DRI resort in Ramona , CA and Carmen just knocked on our door to introduce herself, ask if we needed anything tidied up, and hand us a card with her name on it.  So now we can put a face to our tip, or lack thereof.  Presumably if we hadn't been here she would have tidied.
> 
> Makes me think this resort is more like a hotel, which makes sense because otherwise I have no idea why there would be a timeshare here.  Maybe when Julian (45 minutes away) is in the midst of apple picking season they do some business, maybe some folks in San Diego come here for a few spa days, but I can't imagine we'll ever be back this way from our home in Los Angeles.   Cliff is still sitting in front of the computer in his pajamas after 2pm, seemingly oblivious to my growling stomach.  We'll take the 15 minute drive into town to get something to eat and hit Julian tomorrow.



We own at San Diego Country Estates, which is also in Ramona.  Bought in 1973, before I even knew what timeshares were.  We lived in Orange County at the time and we used it as a weekend get away.  We could break our two weeks (they were sold in two week intervals) by the night, just like a hotel.

We bought because of the ability to use it by the night, because it sits on a gorgeous golf course that was free for owners, because we loved the units, and because it was relatively close.

We loved it so much that we ended up buying a second unit jointly with my parents that we could use for trade.

Now that we don't live close we don't use it except to trade.

P.S.  Julian is fun for a day trip.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 7, 2016)

Luanne said:


> We own at San Diego Country Estates, which is also in Ramona.  Bought in 1973, before I even knew what timeshares were.  We lived in Orange County at the time and we used it as a weekend get away.  We could break our two weeks (they were sold in two week intervals) by the night, just like a hotel.
> 
> We bought because of the ability to use it by the night, because it sits on a gorgeous golf course that was free for owners, because we loved the units, and because it was relatively close.
> 
> ...



this is a great reason to buy a timeshare.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 7, 2016)

We strip the beds if the check-out instructions say to do so. We are finding fewer and fewer resorts ask guests to do so.  I always start the dishwasher so it will be finished when the cleaners enter the unit. We are tidy people for the most part, but if there are some chip or popcorn crumbs on the carpet I will vacuum them up. When our kids were little I often had to wash the kitchen floor at least once during the stay due to spilled juice.

We also are finding fewer resorts have a check list of things in the unit. When we first started timesharing (+30 yrs ago) most places supplied a check list and asked that the completed list be signed and returned to the desk within 48 hours or so of check-in.  When our kids were old enough their job was to go through the check list. That kept them busy while DH & I unpacked! 

We stayed in a resort 2 yrs ago that didn't have a checklist but I did notice that there were 2 pieces of cutlery missing as well as a glass. I let the front desk know as we were going out an hour later. A few weeks after we got home we received a bill for the missing articles! Luckily I had remembered the girls name that I spoke to, and I had a photo (date stamped) of the open cupboard clearly showing a missing glass. I emailed the resort with that information and never heard back from them.

We have stayed in a few places recently where there was a sign in the kitchen requesting that dishes etc. not be moved or if they were & not put back there would be a charge. I often re-arrange the cupboards to make room for groceries and put things within my reach. I take photos & or notes so everything is put back in its place.


~Diane


----------



## am1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Off topic but why our timeshare kitchens designed with so much storage space?  Would be great if someone lived there but if people are there for a couple weeks at most there is not time to accumulate enough stuff to fill up all the space.  The worst is when the resort spreads the stuff around.  So some drawers just have one of two items in each.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2016)

am1 said:


> Off topic but why our timeshare kitchens designed with so much storage space?  Would be great if someone lived there but if people are there for a couple weeks at most there is not time to accumulate enough stuff to fill up all the space.  The worst is when the resort spreads the stuff around.  So some drawers just have one of two items in each.



Not all of them are designed that way.  There have been many where we've only had a very small space to put any food we bought.


----------



## mav (Jul 8, 2016)

I ALWAYS tip the cleaning staff/maid. As far as I am concerned they have the worst job in the business.  I tip whether it's a hotel or timeshare. In a hotel its on a daily basis because u never know who is off when. I also give them a chocolate bar or a pack of cookies or cupcakes. The service I get is always unbelieveable! Tons of everything. tea bags, coffees, towels , shampoo, soaps lotions, etc.   In Oman last December one day they left me a CASE of bottled water, DH couldn't belive his eyes. Another day a huge fruit bowl appeared. In Cairo Egypt this past Feb. my little housekeeping guys brought me a flower arrangement. It was beautiful! The marriott hotel I was staying  in had had a huge wedding the night before and I think they must have gotten it from there.  Over the years I have received many notes from the maids also. Amazing.


----------



## moonstone (Jul 8, 2016)

am1 said:


> Off topic but why our timeshare kitchens designed with so much storage space?  Would be great if someone lived there but if people are there for a couple weeks at most there is not time to accumulate enough stuff to fill up all the space.  The worst is when the resort spreads the stuff around.  So some drawers just have one of two items in each.



I feel that many timeshare kitchens are designed just like kitchens in our homes but since they dont need to hold any food items the "stuff" is all spread out. Since we tend to do a lot of cooking on vacation I re-arrange the kitchen cupboards so there is room for the food items I bring with me as well as what we purchase.

We were at a resort in May that had redone the kitchens since our last visit. They took out all the upper & lower cupboards on the peninsula section, leaving just a countertop (with stools at the dining side). It looked nice but was totally not practical. Obviously designed by somebody who does not cook. The redesign resulted in all the pots, pans and fry pans being jammed into 2 drawers along with cooking utensils. The only lower cupboard was under the sink and that was full with dish drainer, dishwashing soaps, fire extinguisher & kitchen linens. Dishes and glasses were condensed into 1 cupboard instead of the previous 3 sections.  To get a dinner plate you had to lift up the stack of small plates. 

~Diane


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 8, 2016)

moonstone said:


> The only lower cupboard was under the sink and that was full with *dish* *drainer*, dishwashing soaps, fire extinguisher & kitchen linens. Dishes and glasses were condensed into 1 cupboard instead of the previous 3 sections.  To get a dinner plate you had to lift up the stack of small plates.
> 
> ~Diane



IMHO, one of the things lacking in most timeshare kitchens is a dish drainer.  In particular in units with four each of everything, as a couple we are out of dishes before we are really ready to run the dishwasher.


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 8, 2016)

We always leave our unit as clean as possible- take trash out, recycle, clean dishes etc., and put used towels in one place. We don't leave a tip. 

I started reading this thread when it started and then we just spent two nights Marriott Grand Chateau. In addition to what we normally do, we took the linens off the bed. So, thanks for everyone sharing their experiences. It influenced us to do one more thing to help the cleaning staff.

Mike


----------



## Finntastic (Jul 8, 2016)

We did leave a tip when we were on our first introductory 3 night stay with full housekeeping complimentary. When we did our encore package HK was also complimentary and we also tipped. This yr we stayed 5 nights with no housekeeping, not even mid week tidy. I did leave 10 dollars as did our guests. We left the unit spotless. I love to clean and I vacuumed every other day and washed kitchen floor daily.  I stripped our bedding but not any other beds(3). At home I sweep or vacuum a ridiculous amount of time.  I cannot stand feeling or seeing any dirt on the floor!


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 11, 2016)

I just finished a 7 night stay at the Historic Powhattan Village, a Diamond Resort.  I asked the front desk if there are any special check out instructions.  I was told no, you are on vacation so all you have to do is leave.

I did start the dishwasher and put all the used towels in one pile, left my keys and $10 tip in the unit and called to tell them I'm leaving now.  EZPZ.


----------

